# Dope Beats



## rhymes4life27 (Jul 16, 2007)

Whats up dudes, have any of you heard of this guy Pastor Troy? Apparently he's one of the originators of southern hip-hop. My buddy at my office at fontana put his new album Tool Muziq on the other day, and it's awesome. I haven't heard lyrics that flow like this in a while. I think you guys will dig it. www.myspace.com/pastortroyhttp://myspace.com/pastortroy​


----------



## HighPhi (Jul 16, 2007)

havent heard of him befor but cheers for showing me some stuff i didnt know off previous.


----------



## Yeah (Jul 17, 2007)

I actually have heard of him. I can't remember where. But yeah. I remember I like it because it was like mainstream but it was still underground. If that makes any sense.


----------



## HighPhi (Jul 18, 2007)

you mean popular undeground ?


----------

